# Por que un transistor se quema ?



## josemx (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una máquina CNC mas o menos de los años 70´s u 80´s. Durante unos cuatro años funcionó bien, pero un buen día en pleno trabajo empezo a fallar el eje Z, por lo que se me rompió la herramienta y lo que llevaba de trabajo se echo a perder.

Busqué técnicos que me pudieran ayudar. Encontré a dos: uno vio la máquina y dijo que regresaba el sábado pero no me dijo cual sábado. Ya han pasado mas de seis meses y empiezo a sospechar que no va regresar. El otro técnico me dijo que la máquina tenía un transistor quemado que lo iba a comprar, ya pasaron tres meses y sospecho que tampoco va a regresar. No se si no le quieren meter mano a la máquina por lo vieja que está.

Ante esta situación no me quedo otra, mas que empezar a buscar la falla de la máquina y buscando, buscando, encontré que un transistor no cumplía con los parámetros, por lo que compré uno nuevo, lo instalé y probé el funcionamiento de la máquina. ¿Qué paso? Pues corrí un programa para hacer 100 barrenos en vacío y, ¡¡¡¡¡oh por Dios!!!! ¡¡¡¡La máquina estaba funcionando!!!! Me sentía el gran reparador de máquinas CNC de los años 70´s u 80's (como el burro que toco la flauta). Me puse a preparar la máquina y el material para reiniciar con el trabajo que estaba pendiente, inicie el programa con los códigos G y a los 15 minutos de trabajo continuo volvió a fallar. La misma falla. Ya sabía donde buscar y busque y encontré. El transistor estaba quemado. Pensé que el transistor había salido malo, lo cambie, volví a probar y la misma situación. 

Concluí que el transistor no era el problema, en alguna parte del circuito había una alta corriente o alto voltaje o alta frecuencia, no se qué, el caso es que no he encontrado el motivo por el cual el transistor se quema, necesito que alguien me diga por que se quema un transistor, si es por la corriente que pasa por la base, el colector o el emisor, esto para poder orientarme y seguir el camino mas probable.

Agradezco de antemano las respuestas.

Saludos.

josemx.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

El transistor no se quema por alto voltaje (pues se quemaría de una)
Tampoco por picos de corriente (pues se quemaría de una)
Se está quemando por exceso de trabajo...o deficiencia de disipación del calor...

que tipo de disipador tiene? podríamos colocar una mayor
que transistor es? podríamos buscar uno mas robusto

hay mil soluciones...pero hay que saber varias cosas...si podes mete una fotito digital 

p/d. yo también sospecho que los técnicos no van a regresar...


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 11, 2011)

Revisá las pistas del pcb!


----------



## osmantigre (Ago 11, 2011)

- Seria bueno que subas unas fotos del transitor y de la placa para que te podamos ayudar...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

Podrias pasar la nomenclatura del transitor y medir la tension que llega al terminal del centro del mismo?
Eso servira para ver donde esta el problema.

Posiblementte ha fallado otra cosa y por eso se rompe el transistor mencionado,por eso te pido los datos y la medición

Y si los transistores se rompen por sobre corriente o tensión inversa o directa superior a lo que puede soportar,


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

pandacba: sólo para aclarar...lo que yo dije no fue generalizando a todos los transistores del mundo...sino a éste en particular, por lo que él dice.

Dice que en vacío funciona bárbaro...supongo que si fueran picos de tensión o corriente se quemaría de una...peeeero en cambio se quema cuando trabaja, es decir cuando drena corriente y obviamente calienta.

pero, deberiamos saber más antes de dar nada por sentado...asi que espero más info


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

Suecede que el tiempo que la probo en vacio, no es el mismo, que bajo carga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

josemx dijo:


> Ante esta situación no me quedo otra, mas que empezar a buscar la falla de la máquina y buscando, buscando, encontré que un transistor no cumplía con los parámetros, *por lo que compré uno nuevo,* lo instalé y probé el funcionamiento de la máquina. ¿Qué paso? Pues corrí un programa para hacer 100 barrenos en vacío y, ¡¡¡¡¡oh por Dios!!!! ¡¡¡¡La máquina estaba funcionando!!!! Me sentía el gran reparador de máquinas CNC de los años 70´s u 80's (como el burro que toco la flauta). Me puse a preparar la máquina y el material para reiniciar con el trabajo que estaba pendiente, inicie el programa con los códigos G y a los 15 minutos de trabajo continuo volvió a fallar. La misma falla. Ya sabía donde buscar y busque y encontré. El transistor estaba quemado. *Pensé que el transistor había salido malo, lo cambie*, volví a probar y la misma situación.


 

Si bien pienso que algún otro componente se ha degradado y eso produce que el transistor se queme , existe la enooooorme posibilidad de ---> Transistores Falsificados. 

Por favor foto del componente.

¿ Lostransistores que tenés son de la misma partida comprados en el mismo lugar ?

Saludos !


----------



## zopilote (Ago 12, 2011)

El transistor solo deberia de actuar como switch, por lo que solo es como un regulador on-off, si existe algun
cortocircuito despues del transistor, por la gran corriente que circula este se destruira, lo que tienes que buscar el la causa por la que se ha destruido el transistor, y como dices que es antiguo, tienes que buscar primeramente en algun diodo de señal o zener y/o transistores. Luego pasa a los condensadores, y si son condesadores de tantalio sospecha mucho más.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 12, 2011)

josemx dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo una máquina CNC mas o menos de los años 70´s u 80´s. Durante unos cuatro años funcionó bien, pero un buen día en pleno trabajo empezo a fallar el eje Z, por lo que se me rompió la herramienta y lo que llevaba de trabajo se echo a perder.
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, es muy importante conocer varios puntos. 
1ro.- Estar seguros de que estamos hablando de un transistor y no de otro componente, no nos dejemos llevar por lo que "aparenta" un encapsulado.-
2do.-Es imprescindible conocer la funcion del componente, es decir si trabaja en forma lineal o conmutado(en el supuesto caso que fuera un transistor) o si  simplemente actua como un interruptor de alimentacion.-
3ro.- Si no se dispone de planos, al menos identificar componentes asociados a el.
4to.- Corroborar que la fuente de alimentacion nos esta entregando tensiones dentro del margen aceptable.


----------



## josemx (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola. ¡¡¡Qué rapidez!!! Nunca antes en algún foro me habían respondido tan rápido.

Les agradezco.

En efecto el transistor se está quemando por exceso de calor, pero no tiene que ver con el disipador de calor, ni con una mala elección. El transistor que le puse es igual al que tenía la máquina antes de que fallara 2N6547.

Ahora, si estoy pidiendo ayuda en el foro de principiantes ¿Por qué contradigo a los que si saben? Por que no les explique como está el sistema completo y por que desde que los técnicos me abandonaron empecé a buscar la falla usando la lógica que sustituyo mi ignorancia en el tema.

El sistema cuenta con tres motores de paso: X, Y y Z. Cada motor tiene una tarjeta controladora, idénticas entre si. Estas tarjetas se conectan a cuatro transistores 2N6547 por motor, que actúan como interruptores y me dan los grados de giro. Los transistores de cada motor están montados en disipadores de calor idénticos, esto me hace pensar que el problema no está en el transistor sino en un componente relacionado con el circuito.

Mi teoría es que un diodo o un transistor relacionado con el circuito está en corto circuito lo que lo hace conducir corriente en ambos sentidos, ocasionando sobrecalentamiento en este transistor. Esta teoría se basa en que cuando el motor empieza a fallar, da la impresión de que hay una corriente que lo impulsa a girar hacia un lado y otra corriente de igual magnitud pero de dirección contraria que no se lo permite, por lo que el motor queda oscilando un tiempo hasta que el transistor se quema.

De cualquier manera anexo el diagrama del sistema de alambrado (IMG_4435) y el diagrama del sistema controlador de los ejes (IMG_4463). El transistor que falla es Q3Z. Con el visor de imágenes de Windows se puede ampliar.

Les agradezco su ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2011)

josemx dijo:


> Hola. ¡¡¡Qué rapidez!!! Nunca antes en algún foro me habían respondido tan rápido.
> 
> Les agradezco.
> 
> ...



Probaste medir la resistencia de  cada bobina del motor ? 
Una causa puede ser que el motor se recalentó alguna vez, el barniz de aislación de las bobinas empezó a fallar generando cortocircuitos entre espiras haciendo que el motor haga cosas raras.

Si los tres motores son iguales, mide la resistencia de uno de los bobinados de un motor el cual no esté relacionado con ese transisor, luego mide los 4 bobinados del motor que está relacionado con el transistor.
Si las medidas son muy distintas el motor murió.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

Yo estaba pensando lo mismo , que cambiara el transistor y lo probara con otro de los dos motores.

Igual vuelvo a la carga con el transistor , que sea de primera línea ya que es bastante groso.

Que no desarme el motor sin ponerlo en corto magneticamente , sinó no le va a servir más 

Saludos !


----------



## josemx (Ago 12, 2011)

En este caso la lógica me sirvió para encontrar la falla por que son tres circuitos idénticos, por lo que tenía un punto de referencia, de otra manera la lógica no me hubiera servido para nada, como es el caso de la tarjeta ACC (ver diagramas adjuntos) que es única y sospecho que es en donde esta la falla. El problema radica que no se como o por donde entrarle al problema.

Para determinar que el transistor *Q3Z* era lo que había fallado seguí la siguiente secuencia.

1º.- Como las tarjetas SMD (Step Motor Drive) son iguales, intercambie la tarjeta del eje Z al eje X y la del eje X al eje Z y probé. El motor del eje X avanza para atrás y para adelante sin problema, el motor del eje Z no avanza, no se mueve, esta muerto. Conclusión: La tarjeta SMD no es problema.

2º.- El transformador asociado al motor del eje X lo cambie al eje Z y el transformador asociado al motor del eje Z lo cambie al eje X y probé. El motor del eje X avanza para atrás y para adelante sin problema, el motor del eje Z no avanza, no se mueve, esta muerto. Conclusión: El transformador del eje Z no es el problema.

3º.- Cambie el motor del eje Z al eje X y el motor del eje X lo cambie al eje Z y probé. El motor en el eje X avanza para atrás y para adelante sin problema, el motor en el eje Z no avanza, no se mueve, esta muerto. Conclusión: El motor de pasos no es el problema.

Hasta aquí se terminan los elementos que se pueden intercambiar. Lo siguiente es buscar entre el cableado los elementos que intervienen.

Localizó los transistores que he estado mencionando entre los cuales se encuentra el que esta dañado midiendo los  parámetros con el polímetro y encuentro que once miden lo mismo y uno mide diferente, se encuentra asociado al eje Z por lo que concluyó que ahí esta el mal lo cambio y todo lo demás ya esta dicho.

Si ya vieron los diagramas adjuntos, hasta este momento desmonte de las tarjetas los diodos D30 y D34 y los probé y están bien.

La teoría que tiene *zopilote* me parece la más cercana ya que en la tarjeta de ACC hay unos diodos Zener asociados, los voy a desmontar para probarlos, el problema es ¿cómo se prueba un diodo Zener?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 12, 2011)

josemx dijo:


> ...
> El sistema cuenta con tres motores de paso: X, Y y Z. Cada motor tiene una tarjeta controladora, idénticas entre si. Estas tarjetas se conectan a cuatro transistores 2N6547 por motor, que actúan como interruptores y me dan los grados de giro. Los transistores de cada motor están montados en disipadores de calor idénticos, esto me hace pensar que el problema no está en el transistor sino en un componente relacionado con el circuito.


Esto tendrías que haberlo escrito en tu primer mensaje, junto con el circuito y lo que escribiste en CNCZone.  Es nada mas para que no se genere un ping pong de preguntas y respuestas como "Que tipo de motores son? Continua,paso a paso o brushless?" ,"El famoso transistor, que transistor es?" etc...


> Mi teoría es que un diodo o un transistor relacionado con el circuito está en corto circuito lo que lo hace conducir corriente en ambos sentidos, ocasionando sobrecalentamiento en este transistor. Esta teoría se basa en que cuando el motor empieza a fallar, da la impresión de que hay una corriente que lo impulsa a girar hacia un lado y otra corriente de igual magnitud pero de dirección contraria que no se lo permite, por lo que el motor queda oscilando un tiempo hasta que el transistor se quema.


Con esos síntomas, es mucho mas probable que el problema sea un bobinado del motor en corto o un cortocircuito en el tramo de cable que va del drive al motor.
Sobre todo lo último, es muy común que se lastime el cable ya sea por fatiga, aplastamiento o el karma.

Como el corto puede no ser permanente sino un chispeo en determinadas posiciones del cabezal, para verificar te conviene primero conectar el motor con un cable *por fuera* (arreglate para que no se enrede  ).  Digo de hacer esto para estar seguro que sea eso, porque  en algunas maquinas el recambio es bastante engorroso.


----------



## josemx (Ago 15, 2011)

Veo que hay 10 visitas a los diagramas que adjunte, si los abrieron dando doble clic sobre el icono seguramente se abrio como una fotografía completa en el monitor lo que no permite distinguir la numeración de los elementos.

Si abren un archivo nuevo de Word o Power Point y arrastran el archivo jpg a una hoja de cualquiera de estos dos programas, lo pueden ampliar hasta 500% pudiendo ver la numeración de cada elemento sin deformación de la imagen.

IMG_4435 Es el diagrama de las conexiones externas del motor como son transformador (SX) y los transistores.

IMG_4463 son los diagramas de interconexión entre la tarjeta de ACC (reguladora), la tarjeta SMD (Steep Motor Drive), los transistores, el transformador y el motor.

Si alguien me puede decir por donde empezar se los agradeceré.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2011)

A ver viejas..si el vago empieza a cambiar los motores, las placas y todo...mejor que se compre una máquina nueva.

la idea aca es cambiar el transistor por uno de similares características pero mayor capacidad en corriente
y colocarle un súper disipador de calor...y/o un cooler tambien.

saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

josemx dijo:


> .... uno vio la máquina y dijo que regresaba el sábado pero no me dijo cual sábado. Ya han pasado mas de seis meses y empiezo a sospechar que no va regresar. El otro técnico me dijo que la máquina tenía un transistor quemado que lo iba a comprar, ya pasaron tres meses y sospecho que tampoco va a regresar....


JAJA yo tambien creo que no van a regresar...
...lo mas simple seria poner un Transistor que cumpla con las mismas condiciones que el anterior pero como dijo DJ DRACO 
Mayor capacidad de corriente + disipador
pero creo que hay otro problema mas que el transistor quemado..
La pregunta Seria_* ¿Que causo que se quemara?*_


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 15, 2011)

josemx dijo:


> Si alguien me puede decir por donde empezar se los agradeceré.



Comienza por revisar los bobinados de los motores... como ya te comentaron son la causa mas probable de que el transistor se siga quemando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2011)

Ya te dije que cambies el transistor y pruebes ese eje con el motor de otro eje


----------



## josemx (Ago 15, 2011)

Gracias a todos.

*DJ DRACO*. El sistema tiene 12 transistores iguales, cuatro por cada motor (ver IMG_4435), solo se está quemando uno, si hago lo que tu dices tal vez el nuevo transistor tenga un tiempo de vida un poco mayor, pero una de dos o se vuelve a quemar o la falla va a manifestarse en otro lado.

*BKAR*. Exactamente eso es lo que estoy buscando ¿qué causo que se quemára?

*CHICO3001*. Voy a revisar los bobinados, aunque ya cambie el motor de X a Z y el de Z a X, el motor de Z en X funcionó bien.

*DOSMETROS*. Entiendo que propones esta prueba por que sospechas del motor, es decir, si con el cambio de motor el transistor resiste, entonces el problema es el motor. El cambio de motores entre ejes lo hice cuando andaba buscando la falla, y es equivalente a decir que si el problema es el motor de Z entonces cambiando el motor de Z a X, se quemará un transistor de X y esto no sucedio.

Toda la mañana me la pase revisando la tarjeta de ACC y parece que ahí no hay problema. Es muy probable que el problema este en lo que dijo *Eduardo*: un corto circuito en el cableado. Voy a revisar eso haber que pasa.

Si notan en los diagramas algo que pueda ser el origen del problema y me avisan se los agradeceré.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2011)

estamos...entonces esos 4 transistores deben estar amplificando los pulsos de los pasos...deben tener algún diodo en inversa, algún capacitor..la verdad que no lo estudié tanto...

pero si se sigue quemando el mismo transistor y cambiando los motores la falla sigue...

¬¬

no se


----------



## josemx (Ago 18, 2011)

Les cuento como voy con mi revisión:

Ya revisé la tarjeta SMD de Z y está bien. Ya revisé la tarjeta de ACC y está bien. Ya revisé el cableado y no hay corto circuito.

Me falta por revisar unos diodos asociados a los transistores, las bobinas del motor y el regulador de voltaje del eje Z.

Me voy a hacer un probador de diodos por que con el polímetro ya los probé, parece que están bien, pero con el probador es mas seguro. Revisar el regulador de voltaje si va a ser algo muy engorroso, pero si entre los diodos y el motor no sale el problema, ni modo, a desarmar media máquina.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2011)

Los díodos revisalos con tester-polímetro analógico  

Primero en Rx1 , debe indicarte algo de 40 ohms en directa y nada en inversa.

Luego en Rx100 , en directa dará algo de 10 ohms y en inversa nada , si *aquí* midiera algo = TIENE FUGA

No toques las puntas o díodos con los dedos al hacer las mediciones en Rx100 ya que te falserá la medición 


Creo que también habría que revisar si ese transistor no está recibiendo pulsos falsos cuando no le corresponde y eso frena el motor y finalmente lo quema. Habría que meter osciloscopio. 

EDITO : Tené en cuenta que el tester-polímetro analógigo tiene la polaridad de Ohms invertida o sea que mientras mide , la punta roja es negativa y la negra es la positiva . . . Que sea un tester medianamente razonable.


----------



## cuaubm (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola a todos

Yo tengo un problema similar con una máquina de cnc (es casera), en mi caso es el transistor del eje x. 
Sucede que en el momento en que conecto la tablilla de los transformadores inmediatamente comienza a sacar humo uno de los transistores. Ya realice cada una de las sugerencias que presentaron, pero aun no encuentro solución.
Inicialmente fueron dos transistores los que se quemaron, y al poner en funcionamiento la maquina, solo uno fue el que comenzó a sacar humo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2018)

Si no mostras un esquema de lo que estas hablando te puedo decir mil cosas pero estaría adivinando, en cambio si subis un esquema al estudiar el circuito es más fácil encontrar el fallo.

Mientras te propongo lo siguiente, no se si has descartado o no que ese sea falso, corroborá la tensión continua que entrega la fuente de ese eje y compara con los otros.

No se porque brindas tan poca información, has revisado hacia atrás, porque si hay algún elemento dañado hacia atrás y no se cambia se volverá a dañar,

Por causa de nula información proporcionada, no se si alguna vez funciono o no.
Si es la primera vez revisa el impreso con una lupa y a contraluz puede haber un corto  en la placa verifica incluso con un tester en continuidad.

Si todo lo anterior esta bien, cambia los transistores de otro eje y prueba que sucede

Sube fotos de tu montaje, aparte del circuito eléctrico las fotos son muy útiles para estos casos, ya que si tuviera la placa en mi mano podría hacer una serie de pruebas y mediciones a partir de lo que veo, pero no la tengo en mi mano, esta en las tuyas pos así decir, entonces proporciona fotos bien nítidas


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2018)

Si la electrónica y la mecánica son las mismas yo intercambiaría el eje X con el eje Y a ver si averiguas si el motor está atorado, u otra cosa semajante.


----------



## cuaubm (Nov 1, 2018)

Como verán es uno de los aportes de esteca55, gracias *pandacba* y* Scooter *por sus comentarios.

Ya revise las pistas de mi placa y se encuentran en buenas condiciones. En cuanto la revisión de los componentes, es que se están quemando los MOSFET, al igual que el diodo Zener; otra de las observaciones es que al conectar la placa sin carga y sin el voltaje de operación para el motor, las terminales 3, 6, 8 y 11 del CI que es 74LS08 que van al GATE de los MOSFET, daban una lectura de 3.5 volt fijos, cambie este CI y el voltaje en estas mismas terminales ahora varían de 0 a 4 volts.
Al conectarles el motor y suministrar a este también el voltaje (voltaje de prueba de 12 volts), en la entrada del Zener marca 12.2 volts y en la salida registra 13.5 o 14 volts y en la entrada de los diodos de bobinado hasta 18 volts, a la salida de la terminal 3 registra un voltaje de 4 volts y los demás de 11 volts, aunque se escucha el chopper el motor intenta girar (el motor esta probado en otro driver y funciona) y se calienta demasiado y termina quemándose el MOSFET de la terminal 3. 
Al revisar el funcionamiento de otro de los drivers que si funcionan correctamente, note que cuando el motor funciona a la entrada del diodo Zener tengo 12.2 volts a la salida de este no me registra voltaje (quizá por el efecto chopper) y en toda esa línea no se detecta voltaje solo en la salida de los diodos de bobinado de motor y el voltaje que se lee es de 9 volts aproximadamente.

Como verán soy un aficionado de la electrónica y mis conocimientos no son suficientes para salir de este problema.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 2, 2018)

Por que las compuertas de los mosfet no tienen un pulldown para asegurar el 0V?? si tenes tensión en forma aleatoria en la compuerta y el mosfet se pone en conducción se va a quemar, a menos que la corriente sea muy baja, podes armar una carga simulada en vez del motor, de baja corriente y con un osciloscopio ves la señal de la fases del motor, pero sobre resistencias.


----------

